
Confessions of a national park ranger (2012) - Tomte
https://www.today.com/news/confessions-national-park-ranger-729647
======
oldmancoyote
I understand. As a camp host I experience just a little of what he's talking
about. I swear there are actually people who ask wether there are lions and
tigers around. (I'm in the Klamath Mountains of California!) On the other hand
there are little girls like Olivia (about 3) who came up and snuggled against
me after I chatted with her and showed her and her father how to pan for gold.

Becoming a camp host is one of the best things I ever did.

